# Old couple ...



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

----- > > The husband leans over and asks his wife, "Do you remember the first
> > time we had sex together over fifty years ago?
> >
> > We went behind this very tavern where you leaned against the back
> > fence and I made love to you."
> >
> > "Yes" , she says, "I remember it well."
> >
> > " OK," he says, "How about taking a stroll around there again and
> > we can do it for old time's sake?"
> >
> > " Oh Charlie, you old devil, that sounds like a crazy, but good
> > idea!"
> >
> > A police officer sitting in the next booth heard their conversation
> > and, having a chuckle to himself, he thinks to himself, I've got to see
> > these
> > two old-timers having sex against a fence.
> >
> > ; I'll just keep an eye on them so there's no trouble. So he follows
> > them.
> >
> > The elderly couple walks haltingly along, leaning on each other for
> > support aided by walking sticks.
> >
> > Finally, they get to the back of the tavern and make their way to
> > the fence.
> >
> > The old lady lifts her skirt and the old man drops his trousers. As she
> > leans against the fence, the old man moves in. Then suddenly they erupt
> > into the most furious sex that the policeman has ever seen. This goes on 
> > for
> > about
> > ten minutes while both are making loud noises and moaning and screaming.
> > Finally, they both collapse, panting on the ground.
> >
> > The policeman is amazed. He thinks he has learned something about
> > life and old age that he didn't know.
> >
> > After about half an hour o f lying on the ground recovering, the old
> > couple struggle to their feet and put their clothes back on.
> >
> > The Policeman, is still watching and thinks to himself, this is
> > truly amazing, I've got to ask them what their secret is.
> >
> > So, as the couple passes, he says to them," Excuse me, but that was
> > something else. You must've had a fantastic sex life together. Is there 
> > some
> > sort of secret to this?"
> >
> > Shaking, the old man is barely able to reply, "Fifty years ago that
> > wasn't an electric fence."


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

